# Tricolours - a new litter of an old line



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The pics below show a mother and her litter of my old Chilloutarea Mousery line (bred for rich colour and dark splashes). She got 18 babies but only 10 Tricolors are left after selection, I culled the Splashed. 
I started to breed out this line to typey mice from an englich line for better type. The F1 does not show the rich color of the babies shown here and I am not happy with the outcross, although the ears of the F1 are better than my old line. British mice are much too pale for my goals to breed beautiful mice, but they have a nice type. Time will show... 
I will continue with this German Tricolor line too, they have rich and beautiful colours.


























Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

WoW :clap :clap They are Stunning!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm no expert but they look fantastic to me-Congrats!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Very pretty! I love all the babies in the seed bowl!


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

hi roland, i am just taking my first steps into breeding and showing mice, i dont yet own a mouse and i am in the process of constructing my virgin mousery, so i am 100% a novice, but i have been totally smitten with fancy mice, and one of the reasons i have become so interested was because i came across some photos on the net of your tris, i think they are amazing, regards Stu


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

StuStu said:


> hi roland, i am just taking my first steps into breeding and showing mice, i dont yet own a mouse and i am in the process of constructing my virgin mousery, so i am 100% a novice, but i have been totally smitten with fancy mice, and one of the reasons i have become so interested was because i came across some photos on the net of your tris, i think they are amazing, regards Stu


Thank you


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They look amazing. I remember someone showing your webpage to me before I gou into mice, and i was so dissapointed to find out when i got mice, that we dont have mice like that in Denmark.

Fantastic work!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> They look amazing. I remember someone showing your webpage to me before I gou into mice, and i was so dissapointed to find out when i got mice, that we dont have mice like that in Denmark.
> 
> Fantastic work!


Thanks again!
Liselott (Lottiz) from Denmark does not only have them, she is indeed working well with them and does a great job! It should be much easier for you to get good Spl/* from Liselott in Denmark than by importing mice from my mousery. 
Liselott is a reliable and very good breeder. She is first choice, if you are searching for contacts to get Tricolours in Denmark.

Contact me by PM , if you do not have her address.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh! Oh! They are beautiful, I think tricolors are my number one favorite variety and your babies are about the nicest examples I can imagine...


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

kates said:


> Oh! Oh! They are beautiful, I think tricolors are my number one favorite variety and your babies are about the nicest examples I can imagine...


Kates, please send PM


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
here is an update, they are a little bit older now.



Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW very good joe !!!


----------

